# Is there a good companion species for a disabled woodpigeon?



## ardenbird (Sep 24, 2014)

As my juvenile woodpigeon appears to have thrived, except for the small manner of his missing wing, I am starting to believe I will have him around long-term. I am currently planning to keep him in a large cage indoors, with a wander in the house now and again.

I'm wondering if it would be kind to get a friend for him? But I'm not sure what kind of bird would be good. I understand that domestic pigeons are too aggressive to keep with woodpigeons, and I imagine that would be even more so for a disabled one. I know that parrots and pigeons don't mix. But I'm wondering might there be a domestic dove species that would work well? Or perhaps a small passerine, like a finch or canary? 

Or, if they can't be kept together if a flighted bird would pick on the flightless one, would it be kind to have another bird species in a cage next to him, so that he has some avian company? Or would that just make him stressed? I want to do what's best for him. He seems very curious and interested in the world around him, so I thought he might want company.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you checked this link, you can join the facebook group and ask them your questions also?

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/helpandsupport.htm*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

With only a couple of birds, unless you had another disabled woodpigeon, you may well find that a woodie and another species would be physically companions but pretty much ignore each other.

In my experience, a woodie could peacefully exist with one or more collared doves better than with other species. 

With ferals/ex-racers, those who are disabled are more likely to be OK with a woodie than ones who are fully fit. Hens are normally more peaceful than the male pigeon.

As it happens, we currently have a disabled woodie in our pigeon aviary. It is almost like he is invisible, the pigeons take so little notice of him. I would think it is because they see he is not a regular pigeon, but don't know what he is, but since he is not a threat to them and their nesting they really are not concerned with him.

If a woodie or dove should inadvertently wander too close to a ground-bound pigeon's nest box, it is likely the pigeon would go for it and maybe deprive it of a few feathers.


----------



## ardenbird (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh, so it looks like I wouldn't be giving much of a 'friend' then, if they would just ignore him? Hopefully he can happy socially with interaction with us.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well he might just like having the others around. Ignoring him is good. They aren't picking on him.


----------

